# Jones Flagship - First Impressions



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice read! That would have been my choice if I didn't find such an irresitible deal on my Arbor A-Frame...
Great board man.


----------



## powdog (Oct 28, 2010)

OK -so second impressions of the flagship. Board still rides awesome as per the write up. Unfortunately, whilst the base is bombproof, the topsheet definitely ain't.

Sois there anyone out there with advice on how to protect the top sheet on the Flagship - Mine is chipping away already after only 5 days - I had a suggestion of using marine varnish, anyone tried this? I love the ride and the eco-friendly sentiment, but the top sheet just doesnt hold up well i am afraid.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice review! Can't say I'm surprised about the topsheet though. I checked out the board pre-season at REI, and even on brand new boards on the shelf, a couple of them already had bubbles formed underneath the topsheet. Is it chipping from the edges? Not sure there's much you can do other than repair it as it occurs with some epoxy to keep it from spreading.


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

I got mine, but haven't ridden it yet. I am in fear of the same thing with the topsheet. I may go the marine varnish route, but I really like the finish on it right now, so I got some butcher block conditioner and am in the process of putting a couple layers on it. it will not protect it from chipping, but it should help with potential standing water problems below the bindings. With the raw base, I fear of some rot over time if water stands in an area for a while.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

kyle16 said:


> I got mine, but haven't ridden it yet. I am in fear of the same thing with the topsheet. I may go the marine varnish route, but I really like the finish on it right now, so I got some butcher block conditioner and am in the process of putting a couple layers on it. it will not protect it from chipping, but it should help with potential standing water problems below the bindings. With the raw base, I fear of some rot over time if water stands in an area for a while.


i heard that too...a friend ahad a Flagship at kirkwood, and I believe one of the shop guys was talking about the same water penetrating under the top sheet...


----------

